

Ask HN: Dribbble for programmers - joshuahornby

I had this mad idea today, I love seeing little shots of programmers code, or programmers sets ups, or anything which shows someone coding. So how about a dribbble like website but where you upload shots like screen shots of your code, your set up and so on? Is it something you would be interested in?<p>If you would fill out this poll i would be very grateful.<p>http://poll.pollcode.com/ccyp7h
======
mnicole
<http://cssdeck.com/> It says CSS, but it's basically JSFiddle with the
ability to "play" the code as the person types it. It's also used as a
platform to teach others how to program - <http://cssdeck.com/codecasts>

I personally think this is a lot more helpful than just snippets (which is
more like what coderwall.com is).

------
netxm
codepen.io

~~~
joshuahornby
I was thinking instead of showing your actual work you show shots of code or
shots of your workspace. An insight into coding life.

